#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Гелуг >  > > >  >  >  Подскажите есть ли возможность пройти обучение тибетскому буддизму традиции Гелуг?

## Лидия

Доброе утро! Подскажите, пожалуйста, есть ли возможность пройти обучение тибетскому буддизму традиции Гелуг? Может есть какой-то дистанционный курс? Я хочу разобраться с самых азов.

----------


## Алексей А

> Доброе утро! Подскажите, пожалуйста, есть ли возможность пройти обучение тибетскому буддизму традиции Гелуг? Может есть какой-то дистанционный курс? Я хочу разобраться с самых азов.


Все учение по сутре данной школы собрано в Большом Ламриме Чже Цонкапы.
Если добавить к этому Бодхичарьяаватару Шантидевы, то это охватит почти всю информацию, которую вы можете услышать по сутрическому учению данной школы.
Сейчас на русском много видео и книг по данной традиции. Например лекции Далай Ламы или геше Тинлея.

----------

Лидия (14.10.2018), Пема Дролкар (12.10.2018)

----------


## Лидия

Спасибо!

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Доброе утро! Подскажите, пожалуйста, есть ли возможность пройти обучение тибетскому буддизму традиции Гелуг? Может есть какой-то дистанционный курс? Я хочу разобраться с самых азов.


Лидия, Большой Ламрим , - крайне стройное и подробное объяснение всех этапов Пути, и надо привыкнуть к его прочтению, поначалу придется нелегко осваивать его стиль. Не переживайте, если что-то будет непонятно, опирайтесь пока на очевидное.

У нас есть официальный сайт распространения Махаяны, http://www.aryadeva.spb.ru/ Там можно обучаться дистанционно, напишите им.

----------

Лидия (14.10.2018)

----------


## Лидия

Спасибо!

----------


## Алсу

По Тантре Нагрим: http://www.kunpendelek.ru/library/bu...lamrim/nagrim/

----------

Алексей Л (29.01.2019)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> По Тантре Нагрим: http://www.kunpendelek.ru/library/bu...lamrim/nagrim/


Лидия, Нагрим не надо до Ламрима читать.

----------

Дифо (17.10.2018), Шуньяананда (12.10.2018)

----------


## Алсу

> Лидия, Нагрим не надо до Ламрима читать.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5zY0VJfjYgQ

----------

Anthony (13.10.2018)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Доброе утро! Подскажите, пожалуйста, есть ли возможность пройти обучение тибетскому буддизму традиции Гелуг? Может есть какой-то дистанционный курс? Я хочу разобраться с самых азов.


Например:

http://fpmt.ru/

https://www.youtube.com/user/fpmtmoscow

(вот сейчас начинаются учения по лориг(буддийская наука об уме, его видах и достоверном познании) с геше-лхарамба Дакпа Джампа, пишут что можно и удалённо к трансляции подключиться после регистрации:
http://fpmt.ru/geshe-lkharamba-dakpa-dzhampa-lorig/
(надеюсь, что также будут выложены видео и на их канале ютюб))

----------

Anthony (13.10.2018), Лидия (14.10.2018), Осетров (22.01.2019)

----------


## Anthony

> Например:
> 
> http://fpmt.ru/
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/user/fpmtmoscow
> 
> (вот сейчас начинаются учения по лориг(буддийская наука об уме, его видах и достоверном познании) с геше-лхарамба Дакпа Джампа, пишут что можно и удалённо к трансляции подключиться после регистрации:
> http://fpmt.ru/geshe-lkharamba-dakpa-dzhampa-lorig/
> (надеюсь, что также будут выложены видео и на их канале ютюб))


И дополню для топикстартера, данный геше ездит по Расее Матушке и есть шанс с ним встретиться в живую. Даже в наших уральских глубенях он вроде давеча проповедовал.
А дабы встреча была более плодотворной, то лучше послушать именно его и накопить вопросы, которые можно будет когда нибудь задать ему лично. Если до того времени они не решатся.

И да, не слушайте Пему Дролкар и ее рекомендации по этапам пути чтения литературы. Читайте блин, изучайте, копите вопросы... благо дело - гелугпинцы гастролируют по стране дай Боже. И лучше иметь эти вопросы в кармане и задать их вовремя, чем потом, спустя время, их заиметь и гадать самостоятельно над их решением. Или что хуже -  искать их решение на БФ.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (13.10.2018), Вольдемар (21.01.2019)

----------


## Алсу

Есть текст Нагрима на этом можно и точку ставить.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> И да, не слушайте Пему Дролкар и ее рекомендации по этапам пути чтения литературы. Читайте блин, изучайте, копите вопросы... благо дело - гелугпинцы гастролируют по стране дай Боже. И лучше иметь эти вопросы в кармане и задать их вовремя, чем потом, спустя время, их заиметь и гадать самостоятельно над их решением. Или что хуже -  искать их решение на БФ.


Энтони тогда тоже не надо слушать. У нас равноправие. Изнт ит?

Энтони, только не уверяйте, что новичку полезен Нагрим перед Ламримом. Вы ведь толком ни один, ни другой не прочли.

Есть определенные советы новичкам от тибетских лам не начинать с тантры. Почему бы это?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Кмк., всётаки важна живая встреча с наставниками, важны атмосфера, "дух" живого буддизма такого как он есть.
В книгах же, особенно новички - могут много чего прочесть чего там нет, но "своей стороны" это привнесётся и прочтётся, и потом от такого "собственного прочтения" очень очень тяжело будет избавится.
Не зря в прошлом говорилось именно о слушании Дхармы.
Сейчас вот есть реально драгоценная возможность предоставляемая современными техническими  средствами - видеозаписи, трансляции Учений, и это близко к передаче традиции постижения и понимания, хоть и нет полной возможности прожить прочувствует живую "атмосферу" как и нет возможности задать вопросы и обсудить неясные моменты. Но всё ж уже ближе чем книги.
В книгах же мы сами свою тональность задаём, сами расставляем свои акценты, и часто видим и читаем чтото своё надуманное .....

----------

Лидия (14.10.2018)

----------


## Лидия

Я около года слушаю учения учения ЕС Далай Ламы. Он мне очень понравился когда я его увидела первый раз - со временем полюбила его всей душой. Сначала ничего не понимала в ученьях - слушала только из-за энергетики Его Святейшества. Со временем немного разобралась, но систематизации знаний сильно не хватает. Видио в ютубе много , но во-первых я хочу изучать именно традицию которую проповедует ЕС Далай Лама. А во-вторых, все видео - это отдельный кусочек знания. В нем используются определенные буддийские понятия которые я не знаю. То есть что бы что то понять мне нужно начать с первого класса , а не с аспирантуры.  
Я живу в Молдове - буддийских храмов, где можно пройти обучение у нас нет. Пыталась найти хоть какое то упоминание о встречах буддистов в нашей стране, но безуспешно. Похоже что их у нас просто нет.
Судя по вашим ответам я могу начать читать Ламрим и параллельно слушать в ученья. А когда получу базовые знания, то уже можно будет съездить на ученья

----------

Пема Дролкар (14.10.2018)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Я около года слушаю учения учения ЕС Далай Ламы. Он мне очень понравился когда я его увидела первый раз - со временем полюбила его всей душой. Сначала ничего не понимала в ученьях - слушала только из-за энергетики Его Святейшества. Со временем немного разобралась, но систематизации знаний сильно не хватает.


Если ЕСДЛ, и гелуг, читайте Ламрим Ченмо. ЕСДЛ мой Учитель, и многие драгоценные учителя, - лама Еше, лама Сопа, и многие другие почитают Цонкапу и его труд. Неоднократно ездила на учения и видела часто лично учителей. Сама лично начинала читать Ламрим и осваивать новые значения и понятия, хорошо, он уже был и тогда переведен Нартангом. Было нелегко, но проявляла терпение копаться в ссылках и так далее, и это было 22 года назад, а сейчас проще открыть гугл и найти тексты. 

Это запредельный текст, не даром название переводится как "Большое руководство по этапам Пробуждения", ЦОнкапа свел воедино многие труды, и у Вас будет последовательное представление о необходимости практики, сути Прибежища, видах страдания, способах развития качеств, включая шаматху и и випашьяну, а также представление о пути бодхисаттвы.

Это классическая подготовка, и сам ЕСДЛ посоветовал бы Вам то же. Он делал передачу Ламримов в Индии, и мы разобрали практически весь Большой Ламрим. Разбирайтесь и задавайте вопросы. 

До Ламрима очень хорошо бы почитать книгу ЕСДЛ " Буддийская практика, путь к жизни, полной смысла" для краткого ознакомления с этапами Буддийского Пути в целом.

----------

Лидия (14.10.2018), Савелов Александр (02.12.2019)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Кмк., всётаки важна живая встреча с наставниками, важны атмосфера, "дух" живого буддизма такого как он есть.
> В книгах же, особенно новички - могут много чего прочесть чего там нет, но "своей стороны" это привнесётся и прочтётся, и потом от такого "собственного прочтения" очень очень тяжело будет избавится.
> Не зря в прошлом говорилось именно о слушании Дхармы.
> Сейчас вот есть реально драгоценная возможность предоставляемая современными техническими  средствами - видеозаписи, трансляции Учений, и это близко к передаче традиции постижения и понимания, хоть и нет полной возможности прожить прочувствует живую "атмосферу" как и нет возможности задать вопросы и обсудить неясные моменты. Но всё ж уже ближе чем книги.
> В книгах же мы сами свою тональность задаём, сами расставляем свои акценты, и часто видим и читаем чтото своё надуманное .....


Ламрим не дает разночтений. ЧТо-то там можно не понять, но можно это на время отложить в сторону. В целом он дает четкую структуру и последовательное освоение.

----------

Лидия (14.10.2018)

----------


## Anthony

> Энтони тогда тоже не надо слушать. У нас равноправие. Изнт ит?


Именно во имя равноправия и демократии я собсна и высказазлся. 




> Энтони, только не уверяйте, что новичку полезен Нагрим перед Ламримом. Вы ведь толком ни один, ни другой не прочли.


Шесть лет уже на полке лежит, желтый двухтомник. Все не доберусь.




> Есть определенные советы новичкам от тибетских лам не начинать с тантры. Почему бы это?


Есть определенные советы тибетских лам изучать Дзогчен, не вникая даже в тантру. Почему бы это?

----------

Вольдемар (21.01.2019)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Ламрим не дает разночтений. ЧТо-то там можно не понять, но можно это на время отложить в сторону. В целом он дает четкую структуру и последовательное освоение.


Много чего и там можно понять не так.
Например прочесть всё о чём там написано в русле западного религиозно-культурного мировоззрения.

Также в буддизме есть такое важное понятие как срединность, здравость, мера. 
Каждая установка тем Ламрима(и не только Ламрима) имеет свою меру развития, меру применимости и меру результата.
При самостоятельном изучении Ламрима (и не только Ламрима, а и в общем при самостоятельном изучении разных практических буддийских учений и наставлений), можно очень легко потерять здравое чувство меры.

----------

Лидия (14.10.2018)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Много чего и там можно понять не так.
> Например прочесть всё о чём там написано в русле западного религиозно-культурного мировоззрения.
> 
> Также в буддизме есть такое важное понятие как срединность, здравость, мера. 
> Каждая установка тем Ламрима(и не только Ламрима) имеет свою меру развития, меру применимости и меру результата.
> При самостоятельном изучении Ламрима (и не только Ламрима, а и в общем при самостоятельном изучении разных практических буддийских учений и наставлений), можно очень легко потерять здравое чувство меры.


 Мне сказали читать Ламрим ламы, и  я его прочитала. 4 и 5 том очень сложны, а вот первых три вполне можно пройти.
http://spiritual.ru/lib/lamrim4.html например. Читается на ура любым западным человеком, термины пока не понятны, но можно покапаться и наработать терминологию.

----------

Лидия (14.10.2018)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Шесть лет уже на полке лежит, желтый двухтомник. Все не доберусь.


Это видно и так. Все, кто слишком кипятится по поводу предложений читать Ламрим, его не открывали, либо почитали пару страниц и заленились. А там все довольно живо и интересно, только кое-где надо поднапрячься.
о друзьях 


> "Опираясь на низших, портятся люди,
> опираясь на равных - пребывают в застое,
> опираясь на высших - достигают величья.
> Потому на того опирайся, кто выше. Опираясь на высшего - на такого,
> кто спокоен и нравственно тверд,
> своей мудростью много тебя превосходит, -
> станешь выше еще, чем он сам".


 :Big Grin: 





> Есть определенные советы тибетских лам изучать Дзогчен, не вникая даже в тантру. Почему бы это?


Я с Лидией не знакома лично и не учитель. Поэтому, чтобы не навредить, советую то, что точно не навредит.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Есть определенные советы тибетских лам изучать Дзогчен, не вникая даже в тантру. Почему бы это?


Потому что Дзогчен это не тантра и не сутра, а бельведер всех колесниц.
При чём тут вообще Ламрим с Нгагримом?
Укажите на определённого гелугского ламу, который советует изучать Нгагрим перед Ламримом.

----------

Пема Дролкар (14.10.2018)

----------


## Нгаванг Шераб

Кстати, знаю, что некоторые гелугпинские геше вообще, мягко говоря, не рекомендуют простым мирянам читать нагрим.

----------

Пема Дролкар (14.10.2018), Цхултрим Тращи (14.10.2018)

----------


## Денис Васильевич

> Мне сказали читать Ламрим ламы, и  я его прочитала. 4 и 5 том очень сложны, а вот первых три вполне можно пройти.
> http://spiritual.ru/lib/lamrim4.html например. Читается на ура любым западным человеком, термины пока не понятны, но можно покапаться и наработать терминалогию.


А еще к Ламримам Цонкапы, прекрасно подойдут в качестве дополнения все монографии Андрея Донца и работы ("Ум и знание", "Украшение из постижений") Раисы Крапивиной.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> А еще к Ламримам Цонкапы, прекрасно подойдут в качестве дополнения все монографии Андрея Донца и работы ("Ум и знание", "Украшение из постижений") Раисы Крапивиной.


Не надо новичку читать ни Донца, ни геше Джамьянг Кхенце плюс к Ламриму, мое стойкое мнение.

Украшение из постижений, когда он нам читал сам лекции 20 лет назад, выглядело несколько иначе, при всем уважении к Раисе Николаевне. 

Это непростые тексты, и уж точно не для новичков.

Уже сам по себе Ламрим даже первые три тома осваивает мало кто, а по-моему, его читать жутко интересно, если человек жаждет разобраться во всем постепенно, основательно, и без дыр в образовании.  Цонкапа был великий ученый и этот труд написан с пониманием дела. Особенно, если у человека  есть доверие к гелуг.

Мне лично очень хотелось разобраться, что, как, зачем следует, и почему именно так. В чем заключается страдание. Какие обязанности по отношению к Прибежищу, каким сосудом надо быть, как нарабатывать 6 парамит, не говоря уже о практическом руководстве для шаматхи и випассаны.

Это ПРАКТИЧЕСКОЕ РУКОВОДСТВО.  особенно оно помогает тем, кто не может  на лекциях восполнить дыры в образовании. Я видела Учителя лично каждую неделю, но при наличии переводчика и ограниченного времени он не имел возможности подробно разъяснять, хорошо, что Нартанг уже сделал тогда перевод, мне не пришлось по крупам собирать детали.

----------


## Anthony

> *Это видно и так.* Все, кто слишком кипятится по поводу предложений читать Ламрим, его не открывали, либо почитали пару страниц и заленились. А там все довольно живо и интересно, только кое-где надо поднапрячься..


Вы не допускаете, что вообще ничего не видите, а просто ретранслируете чьи-то мысли и изречения?




> Я с Лидией не знакома лично и не учитель. Поэтому, чтобы не навредить, советую то, что точно не навредит.


Вы принижаете Цонкапу и всех его титулованных последователей. В частности тех, кто дает обширные ванги, понимая, что кто-то из присутствующих получит таки постижение природы ума. И получит, блин, не читая, блин, ламримы. Скажите пожалуйста, на учения ЕСДЛ'а ходят строго те кто прочел и понял Ламрим, .... и как это проверяет фейсер?
Вот я прихожу в клуб, на меня смотрит грозный чучмек... изучает меня, во что я одет, что у меня в карманах. Откуда этому убогому знать, что у меня на уме?

----------


## Anthony

> Потому что Дзогчен это не тантра и не сутра, а бельведер всех колесниц.
> При чём тут вообще Ламрим с Нгагримом?
> Укажите на определённого гелугского ламу, который советует изучать Нгагрим перед Ламримом.



Мне собрать изречения и мысли всех сотен тысяч выпускников гелугпинских калледжей, за последние 700 лет? А Вы уверены, что вся эта армия говорила об обратном?

----------


## Anthony

> Кстати, знаю, что некоторые гелугпинские геше вообще, мягко говоря, не рекомендуют простым мирянам читать нагрим.


Они геши, им виднее.
Зачем сирым нагрим, когда можно просто жить добродетельно, молиться Тарушке и сержимить чаем с молоком.

----------


## Лидия

> Вы принижаете Цонкапу и его титулованных последователей. В частности тех, кто дает обширные ванги, понимая, что кто-то из присутствующих получит таки постижение природы ума. И получит, блин, не читая, блин, ламримы. Скажите пожалуйста, на учения ЕСДЛ'а ходят строго те кто прочел и понял Ламрим, .... и как это проверяет фейсер?
> Вот я прихожу в клуб, на меня смотрит грозный чучмек... изучает меня, во что я одет, что у меня в карманах. Откуда этому убогому знать, что у меня на уме?


Господа буддисты, хватит спорить. Вы же все таки буддисты) 
Я бы с удовольствием просто слушала Его Святейшество Далай Ламу , не пытаясь разобраться в понятиях и просто упиваясь с своими сентиментальными чувствами, но он говорит, что нельзя полагать на Его слова и слова Будды, а нужно применять их на практике, изучать писания, чтоб приобрести ясное понимание природы вещей. Сантименты приходят и уходят, а знания остаются. 
P.S.   Anthony, вы меня расстраиваете... Вы пишете  длинные  посты , но не можете написать - Далай Лама. ЕСДЛ звучит немного пренебрежительно. Чучмек, убогий... Откуда столько высокомерия? Вам ведь тоже не известно, что у него на уме.

----------


## Лидия

Скачала "Буддийская практика, путь к жизни полной смысла" Далай Ламы, и Ламрим. Посмотрю, что легче пойдет с того и начну)

----------


## Anthony

> Господа буддисты, хватит спорить. Вы же все таки буддисты) 
> Я бы с удовольствием просто слушала Его Святейшество Далай Ламу , не пытаясь разобраться в понятиях и просто упиваясь с своими сентиментальными чувствами, но он говорит, что нельзя полагать на Его слова и слова Будды, а нужно применять их на практике, изучать писания, чтоб приобрести ясное понимание природы вещей. Сантименты приходят и уходят, а знания остаются.


Вы правильно понимаете. Проверять нужно на опыте....это еще Шакьямуни говаривал.




> P.S.   Anthony, вы меня расстраиваете...


Не расстраивайтесь, Будды ради!




> Вы пишете  длинные  посты , но не можете написать - Далай Лама. ЕСДЛ звучит немного пренебрежительно.


Ничего пренебрежительного. Моего драгоценного учителя Чогьяла Намкая Норбу Ринпоче, я тоже аббревиачурю аля ЧННР, не думаю, что он бы на меня обиделся))) Это просто компактность, не более того))




> Чучмек, убогий... Откуда столько высокомерия? Вам ведь тоже не известно, что у него на уме.


Поверьте, известно. Это именно чучмек убогий. Тупее просто не придумать. Я его вижу (и пытаюсь с ним общаться) последние пять лет в дверях клуба. Это просто ужас... хорошо, что он не попадался Вам в темном переулке.

----------


## Alex

Лидия, как я понимаю, вы русская, а не молдаванка, но, тем не менее, в соседней стране (безвизовой для вас) есть гелугпинский центр.

Вау! В Румынии есть река под названием Гелуг!

----------

Владимир Николаевич (14.10.2018), Лидия (14.10.2018), Цхултрим Тращи (15.10.2018)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Мне собрать изречения и мысли всех сотен тысяч выпускников гелугпинских калледжей, за последние 700 лет? А Вы уверены, что вся эта армия говорила об обратном?


Вообще-то я попросил одного  :Smilie:  Желательно, конечно, не ноунейма.

----------


## Anthony

> Вообще-то я попросил одного  Желательно, конечно, не ноунейма.


Я Вам признаюсь честно, что я не сильно изучал школу гелуг и я не знаю ниодного из их учителей. Но мне что-то подсказывает, что не может быть все так однозначно и линейно. И даже в Гелуге, у учителей все равно присутствует индивидуальный подход к обучению студентов. В противном случае, это жутко закостенелая и безграмотная система обучения. 
Да и как можно утверждать, что "надо" и что "ненадо" читать новоиспеченному гелугпинцу? Там что, по одному лекалу всех штампуют?

----------


## Денис Васильевич

> Я Вам признаюсь честно, что я не сильно изучал школу гелуг и я не знаю ниодного из их учителей. Но мне что-то подсказывает, что не может быть все так однозначно и линейно. И даже в Гелуге, у учителей все равно присутствует индивидуальный подход к обучению студентов. В противном случае, это жутко закостенелая и безграмотная система обучения. 
> Да и как можно утверждать, что "надо" и что "ненадо" читать новоиспеченному гелугпинцу? Там что, по одному лекалу всех штампуют?


https://youtu.be/phl_hFPBY0U?t=349

Шутка если что  :Smilie:

----------

Anthony (15.10.2018), Владимир Николаевич (15.10.2018)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Я Вам признаюсь честно, что я не сильно изучал школу гелуг и я не знаю ниодного из их учителей. Но мне что-то подсказывает, что не может быть все так однозначно и линейно. И даже в Гелуге, у учителей все равно присутствует индивидуальный подход к обучению студентов. В противном случае, это жутко закостенелая и безграмотная система обучения. 
> Да и как можно утверждать, что "надо" и что "ненадо" читать новоиспеченному гелугпинцу? Там что, по одному лекалу всех штампуют?


Так на кой ляд, простите, Вы советуете вообще в данном разделе? Вы не задумывались, что это что-то, что подсказывает, - Ваше полное неведенье в данном вопросе?

Конечно, все не однозначно и нелинейно в применении знаний, но ОСНОВЫ ПУТИ надо изучать и применять и следовать этой стройной системе, чтобы знать, как правильно, что ты должен делать и зачем и в какой последовательности. Да, штампуют по одним и тем же лекалам. Согласно линиям передач. Нравственность, медитация, мудрость. Сутра, тантра. Дзогчен и махамудра.

Обуздайте для начала свой ум, полный неведенья, расчистите заторы и дурные привычки. И на этой почве укрощенного коня скачите, куда сами захотите его направить. Отделите зерна от плевел, мутная вода ума и бесконтрольных эмоций не даст дзогченить все равно.

Индивидуальный подход осуществляется для заточки ученика на преобретение знаний и умений. К сведенью, в Дзогчене тоже нужны знания и дисциплина. Все равно всем надо пройти ликбез начального образования, а потом уже в космонавты или управдомы. Если Вы элементарно не знаете о деяниях и плодах, о порядке обращения к Прибежищу, о видах страдания, о подробном применении парамит и развитии бодхичитты, как правильно приступать к шаматхе-безмятежности и проникновению-випашьяне( а в Ламриме Ченмо это все прописано до мелочей), как Вы вообще можете исследовать Ваш ум и основы Учения?

У Вас не было гелугпинских учителей? Жаль. Вас бы там быстро заточили в вашей свободе болтаться туда-сюда, так конкретно ничего не изучая. Сколько раз Вы лично видели ННР?

Загляните в ваши тома Ламрима и навскидку почитайте разные куски. Если у Вас при этом не возникнет желания почитать еще, я буду очень удивляться.

----------

Лидия (15.10.2018)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Я Вам признаюсь честно, что я не сильно изучал школу гелуг и я не знаю ниодного из их учителей. Но мне что-то подсказывает, что не может быть все так однозначно и линейно. И даже в Гелуге, у учителей все равно присутствует индивидуальный подход к обучению студентов. В противном случае, это жутко закостенелая и безграмотная система обучения. 
> Да и как можно утверждать, что "надо" и что "ненадо" читать новоиспеченному гелугпинцу? Там что, по одному лекалу всех штампуют?


Если бы я так же плохо разбирался в школе Гелуг (а я ровно так же плохо в ней разбираюсь), и чуточку разбирался бы в Дзогчен, я бы не стал сравнивать учение Гелуг и Дзогчен, потому что это реально несравнимые учения.
Я не знаю, можно ли в Гелуг утверждать, что надо, а что не надо, не знаю, насколько у них закостенелая система и по каким лекалам они кого штампуют.
Пусть сами гелугцы и утверждают, ¿no?
А с позиции незнания я бы ничего не утверждал.

----------

Anthony (15.10.2018), Владимир Николаевич (15.10.2018), Лидия (15.10.2018), Пема Дролкар (15.10.2018)

----------


## Доня

> Я около года слушаю учения учения ЕС Далай Ламы. Он мне очень понравился когда я его увидела первый раз - со временем полюбила его всей душой. Сначала ничего не понимала в ученьях - слушала только из-за энергетики Его Святейшества. Со временем немного разобралась, но систематизации знаний сильно не хватает. Видио в ютубе много , но во-первых я хочу изучать именно традицию которую проповедует ЕС Далай Лама. А во-вторых, все видео - это отдельный кусочек знания. В нем используются определенные буддийские понятия которые я не знаю. То есть что бы что то понять мне нужно начать с первого класса , а не с аспирантуры.  
> Я живу в Молдове - буддийских храмов, где можно пройти обучение у нас нет. Пыталась найти хоть какое то упоминание о встречах буддистов в нашей стране, но безуспешно. Похоже что их у нас просто нет.
> Судя по вашим ответам я могу начать читать Ламрим и параллельно слушать в ученья. А когда получу базовые знания, то уже можно будет съездить на ученья


В Молдове есть вот это, пожалуй единственное по буддизму, может в чем то поможет https://www.facebook.com/groups/JonangKungaDrolchok/

----------

Владимир Николаевич (15.10.2018), Лидия (15.10.2018)

----------


## Anthony

> Если бы я так же плохо разбирался в школе Гелуг (а я ровно так же плохо в ней разбираюсь), и чуточку разбирался бы в Дзогчен, я бы не стал сравнивать учение Гелуг и Дзогчен, потому что это реально несравнимые учения.


Да Бог с ним,  с Дзогченом. Это лишь пример конечного воззрения. Назовите ее Махамудрой, Синхрофазотроном .. да хоть как. Суть моего послания вообще не в этом.




> Я не знаю, можно ли в Гелуг утверждать, что надо, а что не надо, не знаю, насколько у них закостенелая система и по каким лекалам они кого штампуют.


По поводу закостенелости, это была ирония. И ирония не в сторону Гелуг, а скорее в сторону ее ретрансляторов, всегда все знающих. И показывающих свою школу не с самой лучшей стороны. И я повторюсь, что наверняка, на 100%, если хотите - на 1000, в Гелуг есть учителя, которые ведут ученика не строго по программе, утвержденной Гелугпинским Министерством образования, а используют конкретные, максимально эффективные методы, для конкретного индивидуума. И если после звука ПХЭТ, адепт "прозреет" лучше, чем от многолетних бдений над Ламримами (любой школы)... нужен ли ему будет этот самый Ламрим по итогу?
Вот я про что говорю. А когда такая возможность\способности оспаривается некоторыми адептами, начитавшимися книжек и блещущими изысканными понятиями по интернетам, то впечатление о школе создается "Неочень!" (С) Борат. В данном случае, они ставят под сомнение профпригодность всех своих гешей. Ибо книжки пересказывать - много ума не надо. 
Но повторюсь, я уверен, что в школе Гелуг, как и в любой другой школе, включая Тхераваду, таки имеются талантливые учителя, и я уверен, что таких учителей достаточное количество. Учителей, понимающих ситуацию новобранца, а не советующих делать одни и те же машинальные действия, отработанные до автоматизма.

А читать, конечно же, очень полезно.




> Пусть сами гелугцы и утверждают, ¿no?


Дак я ж не запрещаю. 




> А с позиции незнания я бы ничего не утверждал.


Это тоже правильно

----------

Александр Казань (21.03.2020)

----------


## Лидия

Объясните мне, пожалуйста, в чем разница между разными традициями тибетского буддизма? Благоприятно ли параллельно слушать учителей разных традиций или нужно придерживаться одной? Они противоречат друг другу?  Я доверяю Его Святейшеству Далай Ламе и стараюсь следовать его наставлениям. Поэтому если другие традиции дают отличающиеся наставления я считаю нецелесообразным слушать их , чтоб в голове не образовался винегрет из отрывочных сведений. Что вы мне посоветуете?

----------


## Нгаванг Шераб

> Объясните мне, пожалуйста, в чем разница между разными традициями тибетского буддизма? Благоприятно ли параллельно слушать учителей разных традиций или нужно придерживаться одной? Они противоречат друг другу?  Я доверяю Его Святейшеству Далай Ламе и стараюсь следовать его наставлениям. Поэтому если другие традиции дают отличающиеся наставления я считаю нецелесообразным слушать их , чтоб в голове не образовался винегрет из отрывочных сведений. Что вы мне посоветуете?


Очень сложная тема.
Слушать учителей разных традиций, на мой взгляд, нужно. Как минимум, для того, чтобы сравнить подходы и стили изложения. Гелугпинские учителя делают акцент на одних разделах буддийских учений с самого начала, а кагьюпинские, ньингмапинские, к примеру, делают акцент с самого начала на других разделах.
Я лично считаю, что нужно знать отличия как в подходах к обучению, так и в освещении разных доктрин в различных буддийских школах. Это важно, чтобы не было каши в голове.
Если вы заранее уже боитесь, что другие традиции могут отличаться чем-либо (а они, смею утверждать, отличаются), то лучше читайте только гелугпинские источники.

----------

Anthony (15.10.2018), Цхултрим Тращи (15.10.2018)

----------


## Anthony

> Так на кой ляд, простите, Вы советуете вообще в данном разделе?


Вас не спросил




> Вы не задумывались, что это что-то, что подсказывает, - Ваше полное неведенье в данном вопросе?


Вполне возможно, почему бы и нет? Но какое это имеет отношение к Вашему неведенью?





> Конечно, все не однозначно и нелинейно в применении знаний, но ОСНОВЫ ПУТИ надо изучать и применять и следовать этой стройной системе, чтобы знать, как правильно, что ты должен делать и зачем и в какой последовательности.


т.е. с первого класса сразу в пятый не перескочить?




> Да, штампуют по одним и тем же лекалам. Согласно линиям передач. Нравственность, медитация, мудрость. Сутра, тантра. Дзогчен и махамудра.


Ваши линии передачи коренятся задолго до всяких Ламримов. 




> Обуздайте для начала свой ум, полный неведенья, расчистите заторы и дурные привычки. И на этой почве укрощенного коня скачите, куда сами захотите его направить. Отделите зерна от плевел, мутная вода ума и бесконтрольных эмоций не даст дзогченить все равно.


Хотите я Вам более крутые цитаты насобираю из бабьих пабликов?




> Индивидуальный подход осуществляется для заточки ученика на преобретение знаний и умений.


Блин. И не поспоришь!




> К сведенью, в Дзогчене тоже нужны знания и дисциплина.


Ваще не спорю.




> Все равно всем надо пройти ликбез начального образования, а потом уже в космонавты или управдомы.


А если человек мегатуп, что даже читать не умеет. И вдобавок еще глухой и слепой? Гелуг таких изгоняет или ищет методы воздействия на них?




> Если Вы элементарно не знаете о деяниях и плодах, о порядке обращения к Прибежищу, о видах страдания, о подробном применении парамит и развитии бодхичитты, как правильно приступать к шаматхе-безмятежности и проникновению-випашьяне( а в Ламриме Ченмо это все прописано до мелочей), как Вы вообще можете исследовать Ваш ум и основы Учения?


Мэйби по наставлениям учителей? 




> У Вас не было гелугпинских учителей? Жаль. Вас бы там быстро заточили в вашей свободе болтаться туда-сюда, так конкретно ничего не изучая. Сколько раз Вы лично видели ННР?


Давайте мы не будем переводить беседу в русло "А ты кого на раёне знаешь?".
Вы уверены, что я буду Вам докладывать кого я видел, кого не видел, с кем в переписке состоял, а кого видел лишь на картинке, равно как и пересказывать свой опыт?
Вот это самомнение! Вот это я понимаю, работа с эго!




> Загляните в ваши тома Ламрима и навскидку почитайте разные куски. Если у Вас при этом не возникнет желания почитать еще, я буду очень удивляться.


Можете начинать свое удивление.

----------


## Anthony

> Объясните мне, пожалуйста, в чем разница между разными традициями тибетского буддизма?


В традициях, методах, акценте, результате(но это не точно)




> Благоприятно ли параллельно слушать учителей разных традиций или нужно придерживаться одной?


Вам никто не может запретить что-либо делать или не делать. Если для Вас это благоприятно, то глупо этим пренебрегать и упускать шансы.





> Они противоречат друг другу?


ЧННР:
Вопрос: На Западе в каждой из существующих здесь школ имеется множество разнообразных практик. Хотелось бы услышать, как человеку узнать, какой путь подходит для него больше всего.

Ответ: Лучше всего, чтобы сначала человек постарался понять, зачем он следует Учению, с какой целью. Это необходимо осознавать. Учение нельзя выбирать, как товар в лавке, который может приглянуться своим цветом или формой.

Учение необходимо для того, чтобы достичь реализации, поэтому, если вы правильно следуете Учению, любому Учению, его возможности осуществляются наилучшим образом. Если же вы не понимаете этого, то ограничиваете себя и стоите на месте. *По-настоящему поняв принцип Учения, вы не найдете никаких противоречий*





> Я доверяю Его Святейшеству Далай Ламе и стараюсь следовать его наставлениям. Поэтому если другие традиции дают отличающиеся наставления я считаю нецелесообразным слушать их ,..


Это Вы зря. Нынешний ЕСДЛ не против других традиций и запрета на изучение нет. 

ЧННР: "Некоторые спрашивают: "Разве можно объединить ламу традиции сакяпа и, скажем, гэлугпинского или нингмапинского ламу - не выйдет ли чего плохого?" Проблемы разногласий касаются не лам. Дело в наших противоречиях, которые мы должны преодолеть. Если бы у наших Учителей были такие проблемы, это значило бы, что они ограничены, то есть они не были бы просветленными существами. Это значило бы, что они живут в сансаре и связаны ограничениями. А в этом нет ничего хорошего"

ЧННР: "Однажды в Англии журналисты спросили Далай-ламу: "Что для Дхармы вреднее всего?" И он ответил: "Сектантство!" Это очень интересный Ответ: ведь отказ от сектантства подразумевает не только то, что вы не входите ни в одну из сект, - одного этого недостаточно. Нужно знать, что вы следуете Учению для достижения реализации, а реализация не знает никаких ограничений. Однако отказ от сектантства не означает, что нужно все смешивать. Нужно правильно применять те методы, которым вы уже следуете.

Вопрос: Но ведь практикующие довольно часто смешивают разных Учителей и разные аспекты практики?

Ответ: Если вы смешиваете методы, то это означает неуважение к ним. Но смешивать - значит взять кусок оттуда, кусок отсюда, свалить все в кучу и внести отсебятину. Вот что значит смешивать. Если же вы следуете линии передачи, понимая все методы так, как их объясняют, и правильно их практикуете, то это не значит смешивать. Это правильное отношение. Ведь все Учения передают способы реализации. Пока вы не станете полностью просветленным, вам нужны разные методы и разные пути. Так что это не помеха. Лучше, если вы не ограничиваете себя, рассуждая так: "Это я должен делать, а этого не должен". Это ни к чему."




> чтоб в голове не образовался винегрет из отрывочных сведений.


Он образуется, но этого не стоит пугаться.




> Что вы мне посоветуете?


Жить свободно. Слушать то что нравится, то что Вам ближе, то что эффективнее лично для Вас. Ничто другое все равно Вам не поможет, как бы громко оно не называлось, как бы ярко не выглядело и каким бы титулованным не был его проповедник.


Пы.Сы. Цитаты взяты отсюда http://spiritual.ru/relig/mahamdzog.html

----------

Лидия (15.10.2018), Нгаванг Шераб (15.10.2018)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Очень сложная тема.
> Слушать учителей разных традиций, на мой взгляд, нужно. Как минимум, для того, чтобы сравнить подходы и стили изложения. Гелугпинские учителя делают акцент на одних разделах буддийских учений с самого начала, а кагьюпинские, ньингмапинские, к примеру, делают акцент с самого начала на других разделах.
> Я лично считаю, что нужно знать отличия как в подходах к обучению, так и в освещении разных доктрин в различных буддийских школах. Это важно, чтобы не было каши в голове.
> Если вы заранее уже боитесь, что другие традиции могут отличаться чем-либо (а они, смею утверждать, отличаются), то лучше читайте только гелугпинские источники.


Чисто гелугпинских драгоценных учителей крайне мало. Мои гелугпинские учителя были и ньингмапинцами, а Его Святейшество знаток во всех школах, плюс мастер Дзогчена. Как я убедилась лично видя их уже больше 20 лет, у них огромный арсенал знаний, которые они дают, сообразно восприятию каждого ученика. Мне с самого начала давались ньинмапинские практики и в том числе, а вот мозговая заточка по основам Пути велась именно по Ламриму. Мне лично очень помогло то, что я смогла его прочитать на русском языке, в Италии был труд Пабонки"Освобождение на ладони", который описывает все те же этапы. Лама меня даже мог послать к другому Учителю, если у него не было соответствующих полномочий по передачам какой-то практики.

Его Святейшество утверждал неоднакратно на учениях, что каша в голове происходит именно от того, что многие практикующие хватаются за разные школы, а ведь каждая школа именно выстраивает ум от простого к сложному всегда, но согласно своей системе, и метаться, особенно без живого учителя, который видит Ваш ум, принесет только эту самую кашу. Но он же говорит, что как только Вы изучили глубоко и лосконально одну школу, можете вполне наработать и вторую, и остальные, вплоть до всеобширных знаний и умений.

Вы не можете одновременно и в тот же период времени обучаться вождению машины, готовиться на пилота самолета, осваивать судовождение и тренироваться на космонавта. 

Речь идет не о том, чтобы заставить человека всю жизнь штудировать Ламрим(хотя 5 том, например, настолько сложен для понимания, потому что это высшая материя уже по ПРОНИКНОВЕНИЮ В СУТЬ ФЕНОМЕНОВ),  а втом, чтобы вообружить и подготовить его на дальнейшее, где у него нет дыр в образовании. И, поверьте, в процессе прочтения и подготовки, например, развития 6перемит, где, например, парамита даяния описана до мельчайших подробностей, кому давать, как, что при этом думать, какие заслукги при этом появляются, ты уже не должен тусить на форумах и задавать вопросы, у тебя есть уже ЗНАНИЕ об этом, которое вполне может примениться творчески. 

Правильное знание дает уверенность и стимул в практике. Тантры не может быть без бодхичитты. Для знаний того, как ее наработать, - нужно читать источники. Ну, гелуг, - это не только Ламрим. Гуру-Йога, тантра, - все будет.))

Вопрос только в том, что люди мало знают, что и как делается в том же гелуге. У них нет живых искусных учителей, которые укротят их невежество и не направят их на то, что правильно, большинство форумов кишит именно такими людьми. Они никогда не сидели в гомпе на учениях, когда Учение передавалось авербально, и вдруг ты каким-то образом постигал какую-то особенность, и это заслуга учителя. Им никогда не давали прямой пендель гордыне и не стимулировали их качества. Они не понимают, что Учитель, - условие, при котором внутри расцветает внутреннее понимание запредельного, это твоя сила и поддержка вплоть до пока ты не встанешь на ноги сам.

----------

Савелов Александр (02.12.2019)

----------


## Лидия

-------Это Вы зря. Нынешний ЕСДЛ не против других традиций и запрета на изучение нет. 

  Я знаю, что Далай Лама не запрещает не запрещает изучать другие традиции. Более того от не рекомендует менять свою изначальную религию. Но он реализованная личность с устойчивой верой. А я только начинаю учиться) Наверное, есть какие то общие рекомендации для начинающих. 

------------Жить свободно. Слушать то что нравится, то что Вам ближе, то что эффективнее лично для Вас. Ничто другое все равно Вам не поможет, как бы громко оно не называлось, как бы ярко не выглядело и каким бы титулованным не был его проповедник.
Спасибо. Я так и стараюсь поступать. Просто мне хотелось бы приобрести живое общение с единомышленниками. Вместе практиковать легче) В Молдове есть несколько  буддийских центров , но других традиций. Вот я и думаю, стоит ли сходить к ним или это только собьет меня с прямого пути?

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Вас не спросил


Конечно, это ответ неотесанного мальчишки, вот только у меня 20 лет есть то, чего нет у Вас, - живые учителя рядом, которых я могу видеть минимум раз в неделю, и даже пусть я тупая и глупая ученица, это кармический бонус. Я не могу Вам передать ощущение прямой связи с Учителем, а иначе бы Вы со мной не спорили. Я не говорю, как СЧИТАЕТ ПЕМА,  а говорю, КАК УЧИЛИ И УЧАТ ПЕМУ. И что мои косяки мне старательно вычищали напрямую. 22 года. Начиная с геше Джамьянга КУхенце, который жил в Питере столько лет назад, читал нам Лориг и Украшение из постижений. А это, уверяю, совсем не то,что прочитать книгу самому.

Вы не имеете права выносить вообще никакого мнения о Ламриме Цонкапы, пока сами его не прочитаете. Это ведь логично? Или будете спорить? Хватит дилетанских суждений. И не надо на меня сбрасывать своих тараканов. Лень его читать, - это не мои проблемы. Только не надо гелугпинских лам выставлять профанами. И обо мне отзываться плохо по причине Вашей гордыни и "всезнайства" тоже. Может, я не рублю в Дзогчене, но уж гелуг, - это моя школа уже 22 года. 




> т.е. с первого класса сразу в пятый не перескочить?


 Могли бы перескочить, - были бы Буддой)) Впрочем, Ламрим лежит у Вас 6 лет, откройте 5 том и валяйте))




> Ваши линии передачи коренятся задолго до всяких Ламримов.


 Да. Но насобирать и освоить все источники, которые Цонкапа ВИРТУОЗНО привел и сопоставил в Ламриме Вам лично не удастся. Я лично привыкла в этом вопросе опираться на специалистов)) Жизнь коротка, я не знаю тибетского, не обладаю знаниями геше, иу же не накоплю этого. Жизнь коротка. А мне надо немедленное вооружение против собственного неведенья. Я хочу ЗНАТЬ напрямую, а не ПРЕДПОЛАГАТЬ. Через 20 лет у меня уже гарантий в остроте ума и функционального тела будет все меньше. Хотья и стараюсь с этим что-то сделать.




> Давайте мы не будем переводить беседу в русло "А ты кого на раёне знаешь?".
> Вы уверены, что я буду Вам докладывать кого я видел, кого не видел, с кем в переписке состоял, а кого видел лишь на картинке, равно как и пересказывать свой опыт?
> Вот это самомнение! Вот это я понимаю, работа с эго!


Не будете. Потому что этого опыта кот наплакал. И Вы сами себя выдаете тем, что говорите и пишите. 

Это не значит, что в Вас нет драгоценных качеств и острого ума. Вот только правильной опоры на Прибежище нет, нет еще зрелого понимания о ценности человеческой жизни, отсюда нет и усидчивости в приобретении знани и практического опыта. Зато есть непомерное желание показаться крутым при внутренней неуверенности. 

Впрочем, всего этого не хватает всем нам, сколько бы мы ни учились.

Я Вас уважаю и люблю, Энтони. Не ершитесь, вон, Ламрим глядит на Вас с пыльной полки и манит)))

Не трудитесь взять реванш. Я отвечать Вам больше не буду. :Kiss:

----------

Лидия (15.10.2018), Савелов Александр (02.12.2019)

----------


## Anthony

> Конечно, это ответ неотесанного мальчишки, *вот только у меня 20 лет есть то, чего нет у Вас*, - живые учителя рядом, которых я могу видеть минимум раз в неделю, и даже пусть я тупая и глупая ученица, это кармический бонус. Я не могу Вам передать ощущение прямой связи с Учителем, а иначе бы Вы со мной не спорили.


20 куполов колите во всю спину.




> Я не говорю, как СЧИТАЕТ ПЕМА,  а говорю, КАК УЧИЛИ И УЧАТ ПЕМУ.


Лидия ≠ Пема





> Вы не имеете права выносить вообще никакого мнения о Ламриме Цонкапы, пока сами его не прочитаете. Это ведь логично? Или будете спорить?


Я вообще не выносил никаких мнений относительно Ламрима Цонкапы, а лишь только в сторону Ваших постов.




> Только не надо гелугпинских лам выставлять профанами.


Согласен, не надо. Поэтому больше так не делайте никогда в жизни. Ведь это Ваша школа! Ни стыда, ни совести!




> И обо мне отзываться плохо по причине Вашей гордыни и "всезнайства" тоже.


Какое там всезнайство... ламримы вон нечитанные лежат.




> Могли бы перескочить, - были бы Буддой)) Впрочем Ламрим лежит у Вас 6 лет, откройте 5 том и валяйте))


"Не хочу" (С) Ф.Ф. Преображенский




> Да. Но насобирать и освоить все источники, которые Цонкапа ВИРТУОЗНО привел и сопоставил в Ламриме Вам лично не удастся.


Вы считаете, что я задавался подобной целью?




> Я лично привыкла в этом вопросе опираться на специалистов))


Да опирайтесь на кого хотите, мне-то что до этого? )




> Не будете. Потому что этого опыта кот наплакал. И Вы сами себя выдаете тем, что говорите и пишите.


Вам нужно больше читать Ламримов, перед каждым приемом пищи, а то с ясновиденьем не очень  :Frown:

----------


## Anthony

> Спасибо. Я так и стараюсь поступать. Просто мне хотелось бы приобрести живое общение с единомышленниками. Вместе практиковать легче) В Молдове есть несколько  буддийских центров , но других традиций. Вот я и думаю, стоит ли сходить к ним или это только собьет меня с прямого пути?


Конечно сходите. Можете даже часто туда ходить, если понравится)) Можете потом их бросить и рвануть к первому гелугпинскому ламе. Можете и его бросить, если он не подойдет Вам по каким-то причинам.. Вы можете все!

А можете сидеть у окошка в ожидании первой гелугпинской любви))

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Просто мне хотелось бы приобрести живое общение с единомышленниками. Вместе практиковать легче) В Молдове есть несколько  буддийских центров , но других традиций. Вот я и думаю, стоит ли сходить к ним или это только собьет меня с прямого пути?


Лидия, Вам надо для начала вооружиться знаниями, взятыми из добросовестного источника, чтобы смочь оценить, какие собеседники Вам подходят и какие общения с буддистами. 

У Вас под окнами нет гелугпинского центра с постоянно присутствующим Учителем высокого уровня. Вы еще для себя не определили до конца, чем именно является буддизм, как Вам оценить его последователей правильно, поэтому Вам надо вооружиться. И потом уже определиться, к какому учителю ехать и в какой центр.

Не всегда буддийский центр может гарантировать правильное получение знаний. Поэтому нужно узнать, про что именно Буддизм и гелуг. Я лично даже при наличии БЦ рядом сначала постаралась выяснить, кто там и чему меня будут учить. И Ламрим мне помог в этом. 

ВОт Ламрим он лайн, которым пользуюсь. Там удобно расположены сноски и ссылки. Удачи.

http://spiritual.ru/lib/lindex_lam.html 


Это первые три тома. В содержании видны все основные аргументы. И те, у кого Ламрим пылится на полке, могут вполне копнуть каждый аргумент в удобном виде.

----------

Лидия (15.10.2018)

----------


## Alex

Лидия, ну вы поняли, с чем связались, да?  :Smilie:

----------

Anthony (15.10.2018), Won Soeng (22.01.2019), Алексей Л (29.01.2019), Лидия (15.10.2018), Нгаванг Шераб (15.10.2018), Пема Дролкар (15.10.2018), Цхултрим Тращи (15.10.2018)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Объясните мне, пожалуйста, в чем разница между разными традициями тибетского буддизма? Благоприятно ли параллельно слушать учителей разных традиций или нужно придерживаться одной? Они противоречат друг другу?  Я доверяю Его Святейшеству Далай Ламе и стараюсь следовать его наставлениям. Поэтому если другие традиции дают отличающиеся наставления я считаю нецелесообразным слушать их , чтоб в голове не образовался винегрет из отрывочных сведений. Что вы мне посоветуете?


Разница, как Вы уже наверное заметили, есть и в стилях и в акцентах. И это отражается немного и в методологии.
Но это так бы - поверхностная разница.

И хоть и все буддийские традиции ведут к одному и во всех тибетских традициях есть и Сутра и Тантра.
Но есть и более глубокие различия заключающиеся напр. в терминологии, так одно и тоже может называться по разному, а разное может обозначаться и одним и тем же словом\понятием, и т.п.
Есть и ряд более глубоких "вещей" и (хоть это чисто моё ИМХО) лучше не смешивать традиции, особенно по началу, очень легко будет запутаться, и это путаница может быть даже не очень заметной но довольно глубокой и быстро разрастающейся.

Лучше придерживаться выбранной линии, той что ближе.
Потом уже когда освоитесь в своём близком, сможете уже легче разобраться и с тем что рядом.
А всех книг не перечитаешь, всех буддийских учений на себя не оденешь, однонаправленности распыляясь не достигнишь, понимания сразу во многом не обретёшь,... , но как говорят\ли наставники которым доверяю, о плодах разных буддийских традиций: реализовавший чтото одно реализует и остальные, в этом не должно быть сомнений.

----------

Лидия (15.10.2018)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Лидия, ну вы поняли, с чем связались, да?


Главное, чтобы Лидия связалась с коренными текстами, к которым у нее есть доверие, и через них накопила бы благие заслуги, чтобы встретить живого учителя. )))

----------

Alex (15.10.2018), Лидия (15.10.2018)

----------


## Нгаванг Шераб

> Его Святейшество утверждал неоднакратно на учениях, что каша в голове происходит именно от того, что многие практикующие хватаются за разные школы, а ведь каждая школа именно выстраивает ум от простого к сложному всегда, но согласно своей системе, и метаться, особенно без живого учителя, который видит Ваш ум, принесет только эту самую кашу. Но он же говорит, что как только Вы изучили глубоко и лосконально одну школу, можете вполне наработать и вторую, и остальные, вплоть до всеобширных знаний и умений.


Новичок должен хотя бы почитать, послушать и посмотреть записи видео учителей других традиций чтобы определиться с тем, что ему ближе. Вы же хитро так подводите к мысли, что если новичок увидел-почитал учения Далай Ламы и ему понравилось, он ни в коем случае не должен даже знакомиться с другими школами, а обязан сразу купить ламрим и зачитать его до дыр.




> Вы не можете одновременно и в тот же период времени обучаться вождению машины, готовиться на пилота самолета, осваивать судовождение и тренироваться на космонавта.


Одновременно и в тот же период — нет. Никто и не предлагает одновременно читать ламрим Цонкапы и ламрим Гампопы, взяв обе книги в руки.
В порядке разумной очерёдности, спокойно и вдумчиво — можно.




> Вопрос только в том, что люди мало знают, что и как делается в том же гелуге. У них нет живых искусных учителей, которые укротят их невежество и не направят их на то, что правильно, большинство форумов кишит именно такими людьми. Они никогда не сидели в гомпе на учениях, когда Учение передавалось авербально, и вдруг ты каким-то образом постигал какую-то особенность, и это заслуга учителя. Им никогда не давали прямой пендель гордыне и не стимулировали их качества. Они не понимают, что Учитель, - условие, при котором внутри расцветает внутреннее понимание запредельного, это твоя сила и поддержка вплоть до пока ты не встанешь на ноги сам.


Дать совет читать ламрим и слушать Далай Ламу можно не сидев в гомпе и не получив пенделей.  :Smilie:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (15.10.2018)

----------


## Лидия

> Лидия, ну вы поняли, с чем связались, да?


Адский трэш)))

----------


## Нгаванг Шераб

> Адский трэш)))


Вы уже начали постижение! Продолжайте!  :Smilie:

----------

Alex (15.10.2018), Anthony (16.10.2018), Цхултрим Тращи (16.10.2018)

----------


## Лидия

> Новичок должен хотя бы почитать, послушать и посмотреть записи видео учителей других традиций чтобы определиться с тем, что ему ближе. Вы же хитро так подводите к мысли, что если новичок увидел-почитал учения Далай Ламы и ему понравилось, он ни в коем случае не должен даже знакомиться с другими школами, а обязан сразу купить ламрим и зачитать его до дыр.


Вы меня не правильно понимаете - я не на распутье и не выбираю. Я УЖЕ выбрала себе учителя - и это Далай Лама. И я ХОЧУ следовать его словам. И следовательно хочу изучать именно традицию ГЕЛУГ. Просто спрашиваю вас , как более опытных - это уместно приходить в буддийские центры других традиций и общаться с последователями других традиций или со мной не захотят общаться. Только с этой целью я спрашивала про общение между традициями. Вдруг между ними непримиримые разногласия.

----------

Alex (15.10.2018), Won Soeng (22.01.2019), Владимир Николаевич (16.10.2018), Цхултрим Тращи (16.10.2018)

----------


## Лидия

И еще один вопрос - когда я могу называть Далай Ламу своим учителем? Когда я его выбрала в душе? Или только после ритуала принятия прибежища? (которого я возможно никогда не  получу((((   Опять же, пожалуйста, не пишите, что я свободный человек и могу делать все что я хочу и бла-бла-бла... А уважительно ли это по отношению к Учителю и Ученью?

----------


## Лидия

> Вы можете все!


Я знаю, что я могу все, но не все для меня благоприятно. 



> А можете сидеть у окошка в ожидании первой гелугпинской любви))


Зачем же так тоскливо проводить время))) Буду читать Ламрим и готовиться к нашей встрече)))

----------


## Нгаванг Шераб

> Вы меня не правильно понимаете - я не на распутье и не выбираю. Я УЖЕ выбрала себе учителя - и это Далай Лама. И я ХОЧУ следовать его словам. И следовательно хочу изучать именно традицию ГЕЛУГ. Просто спрашиваю вас , как более опытных - это уместно приходить в буддийские центры других традиций и общаться с последователями других традиций или со мной не захотят общаться. Только с этой целью я спрашивала про общение между традициями. Вдруг между ними непримиримые разногласия.


Изучайте то, что хотите. Я выше уже писал свое мнение по поводу нужно ли ходить к разным учителям.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (16.10.2018)

----------


## Нгаванг Шераб

> И еще один вопрос - когда я могу называть Далай Ламу своим учителем? Когда я его выбрала в душе? Или только после ритуала принятия прибежища? (которого я возможно никогда не  получу((((   Опять же, пожалуйста, не пишите, что я свободный человек и могу делать все что я хочу и бла-бла-бла... А уважительно ли это по отношению к Учителю и Ученью?


Можете хоть сейчас называть Далай Ламу своим учителем, если вы его приняли в душе как учителя.

----------

Лидия (15.10.2018), Цхултрим Тращи (16.10.2018)

----------


## Alex

Лидия, смотрите. То, что вы чувствуете такое уважение и, скажем так, созвучие с Далай-ламой — это прекрасно. Гелуг — замечательная школа. Я искренне вам сорадуюсь (без малейшей иронии).

Стоит ли посещать центры других школ? Ну а почему бы и нет — если вы понимаете, для чего это делаете. Конечно, различия между школами есть, и порой весьма глубокие. Но в чем они состоят?

Во-первых, в философских воззрениях (хотя и тут не все так просто — бывало, и посейчас бывает так, что разные учителя одной и той же школы придерживаются несколько разных точек зрения на какие-то аспекты Дхармы, и это нормально). Действительно, не овладев более-менее серьезно одной какой-то системой, не стоит распылять внимание, хватая кусочками то отсюда, то оттуда. Но только я не думаю, что в дхарма-центрах как-то серьезно изучают философию буддизма  :Smilie: 

Во-вторых, в разных школах разные акценты в тантрической практике, разные линии, разные формы божеств, несколько разная структура и последовательность пути. Но вам тут про тантру уже рассказали, правда?  :Smilie:  Да и в любом случае — не бывает тантрической практики без посвящения, а посвящения — без учителя. Придет время — само все и образуется.

А "общемахаянские" практики, т.е. путь парамит, во всех школах более-менее одинаковый. Шаматха, випашьяна (тоже, конечно, не без акцентов, но тут все не так "фатально"). Что до кишиневского центра, на который вам дали ссылку — это школа джонанг. Философски она весьма отличается от гелуг, но, повторю, никто там в философские дебри лезть не станет. Лама, который учитель этого центра (не знаю, часто ли он бывает сейчас в Молдове) мне очень хорошо знаком, он доступен, внимателен и умеет доходчиво объяснять. Базовым вещам вполне может обучить, если что.

Как вам уже написал уважаемый Нгаванг Шераб — если вы хоть чему-то научились от Далай-ламы, пусть даже заочно — он, конечно, для вас учитель. Не тантрический гуру (такая связь возникает только через посвящение), но вполне себе учитель.

Получить прибежище не так уж и сложно на самом деле — было бы желание. Впрочем, если вы в своем уме уже приняли прибежище в Трех драгоценностях и стараетесь, как уж получается, жить по Дхарме — кто у вас отнимет то, что есть?

Ну и да, главное-то: раз и два — там много интересного и полезного. Это гелуг.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (16.10.2018), Лидия (15.10.2018), Нгаванг Шераб (16.10.2018), Цхултрим Тращи (16.10.2018)

----------


## Anthony

> Вы меня не правильно понимаете - я не на распутье и не выбираю. Я УЖЕ выбрала себе учителя - и это Далай Лама. И я ХОЧУ следовать его словам. И следовательно хочу изучать именно традицию ГЕЛУГ. Просто спрашиваю вас , как более опытных - это уместно приходить в буддийские центры других традиций и общаться с последователями других традиций или со мной не захотят общаться. Только с этой целью я спрашивала про общение между традициями. Вдруг между ними непримиримые разногласия.


Вот если б Вы были бонцем, от Вас бы много кто морду воротил, но даже это уже стало восприниматься толерантно)
Что уж говорить про школы буддизма? Никто вас побивать не станет за межконфессиональные отношения. К тому же, ЕСДЛ уважается во всех школах. Берите его  в учителя смело, не прогадаете)

Пыс.Пыс. Разрешите вопрос? Можете не отвечать) А если Вы достигнете просветления в Карма Кагью - это просветление будет Кагьюпинским? ))) Вы откажетесь от него? ))

----------


## Anthony

> И еще один вопрос - когда я могу называть Далай Ламу своим учителем? Когда я его выбрала в душе?


Сразу после того, как он Вас чему-то научит)




> Или только после ритуала принятия прибежища?


Прибежище - не факт обучения. Вы можете стоять на остановке, увидеть Далай Ламу опаздывающего на автобус, а автобус этот уже на подходе. Вы просите - Ваше Святейшество, у меня такой шанс может пропасть, дайте прибежище по-быстрому! И он таки даст, "Намо Буддая Намо Дхармая Намо Сангхая", вы повторите и все, шабаш!
Как понимаете, никаких поучений Вы в данной ситуации не получите. Но можете и получить на внутреннем уровне, чем черт не шутит?






> (которого я возможно никогда не  получу((((


Получить Вы его можете, просто распечатав на принтере фотку ЕСДЛ, повесить ее на стену и принимать это Прибежище хоть 100 раз на дню.
Более того, если Вы упорно хотите считать ЕСДЛа своим учителем, то это не значит, что Прибежище Вы должны принимать именно от него. 
А если это сутрическое прибежище (без Трех Корней, а только лишь с Тремя Драгоценностями), то Вы можете его принять даже в Тхераваде. И ЕСДЛ будет только рад этому событию в Вашей жизни.




> Опять же, пожалуйста, не пишите, что я свободный человек и могу делать все что я хочу и бла-бла-бла... А уважительно ли это по отношению к Учителю и Ученью?


Вы свободный человек и можете делать все что хотите и бла-бла-бла.
Лучшее уважение к Далай Ламе и к Учению - это практика, а не мечты у окошка и постоянные ожидания гелугпинца с гармонью.

----------


## Anthony

> Адский трэш)))


И ЭТО НОРМА!

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Новичок должен хотя бы почитать, послушать и посмотреть записи видео учителей других традиций чтобы определиться с тем, что ему ближе. Вы же хитро так подводите к мысли, что если новичок увидел-почитал учения Далай Ламы и ему понравилось, он ни в коем случае не должен даже знакомиться с другими школами, а обязан сразу купить ламрим и зачитать его до дыр.


Вовсе нет. Если человек чувствует в этом необходимость. Но есть такие люди, у которых прямая связь с каким-то учителем. И все вышенаписанное говорит о том, что человек интуитивно выбрал. Он УЖЕ хочет что-то знать о гелуге и УЖЕ смотрит Далай Ламу) Логично предложить ему Ламрим, а дальше это уж как он осилит. До дыр зачитать Ламрим невозможно)) Его вообще мало кто осиливает хотя бы один раз. ЕС Далай Лама, по его собственному признанию, перечитывает большой Ламрим раз в два года и даже он вряд ли протер в нем дыры при такой периодичности.)) Ну, а я лично, прочитав его пару раз 20 лет назад, уже перечитываю только те главы, которые по ходу мне нужно вспомнить по деталям. А так у меня есть краткий конспект))Последний раз мы его перечитывали весь в монастырях в Индии на Учении Его Святейшества.

Никто никому не запретит читать в интернете все, что угодно и смотреть что угодно, не преувеличивайте мои способности))) Более того, я первая всегда, если человек не знает какую школу выбрать, предлагаю почитать какой-то труд, общий для всех школ, включая тхераваду по основам Пути и после этого, если у него есть в доступе БЦ или общины, учения какого-то наставника, пойти туда лично и пообщаться. Разочаруется в гелуге, - тоже нормально, главное найти себе близкий способ следовать буддизму.

Я вообще всецело придерживаюсь такого взгляда Кармапы в отношении всех школ. И считаю, что надо по возможности и без каши в уме обучаться как можно больше.




> Одновременно и в тот же период — нет. Никто и не предлагает одновременно читать ламрим Цонкапы и ламрим Гампопы, взяв обе книги в руки.


Ламримы по сути сильно не разнятся, а вот практики надо набирать очень аккуратно, и делать их без наставления учителя многие нельзя.




> В порядке разумной очерёдности, спокойно и вдумчиво — можно.


 Именно об этом и говорится. НО когда у Вас есть проверенный и надежный, грамотный путеводитель, как пройти в какое-то место, Вы не будете искать бесконечно новые путеводители, пока этот Вас устраивает. О взращивании, например, Бодхичитты, ничего особенного по теории, больше, чем в Ламриме, сказать нечего, думаю.

И читать недостаточно. Надо Применять). Многие читают массу буддийских книг, но не развиваются.




> Дать совет читать ламрим и слушать Далай Ламу можно не сидев в гомпе и не получив пенделей.


Личное присутствие Учителя и возможность к нему приблизиться, уже не дает ерничества, проявления гордыни и некоторых высказываний, как тут на форуме) Это как в большом концертном зале все молчат. Если ты приходишь этаким всезнайкой( а таких европейцев, начитавших разных крутых текстов много, и они думают, что они уже знают побольше учителя))Тебя одним ироничным замечанием могут загнать в лузу, когда тебе станет просто стыдно и ты поймешь, какой ты кретин)) Это и есть пендель. Очень полезный, чтобы слегка подкорректировать себя и понять, какой ты невежа, и сколько тебе еще надо работать над собой. 

КОгда ты предоставлен сам себе и читаешь то это, то то, то смотришь это, - настоящей практики практически не наступает у большинства. Многие просто интеллектуальничают. Нет простоты и ясности. Учитель передает тебе не только знания, он влияет на твою внутреннюю структуру и авербально помогает открыться твоему уму, если ты сам открыт, понимаешь свое неведенье и готов работать над собой.

----------

Лидия (16.10.2018)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Ну и да, главное-то: раз и два — там много интересного и полезного. Это гелуг.


Алекс, Вы сначала поинтересуйтесь, а есть ли у человека средства поехать на учения)) Даже в Молдову? Она должна жить в Питере и Москве длительный период в этих случаях.

И все  равно почитать ламрим ДО поездки на учения, будет полезно. Будет яснее все то, что говорит учитель. Потому что хоть эти учения не такие уж короткие, все равно объяснить многое подробно за такой срок невозможно.

Плюс Прибежище надо принимать, во-Первых, поняв, что ты готов, во-вторых, обязательно почитать в Ламриме ДО ЭТОГО подробное разъяснение, что оно собой предстваляет, и какие обязанности по отношению к нему у тебя появятся. Учителя так, как в Ламриме, не имеют времени разъяснять.

И жаль, что учителя лишь гастролируют, иногда разово, и не оседают надолго...

----------

Лидия (16.10.2018)

----------


## Anthony

Плохие! Плохие европейцы!
Книжки читают, считают что что-то знают! И вот сволочи, ищут себе таких же учителей под свой уровень! 
Экие беложопые невежды! А ведь всего делов - получай пендели и читай нужную литературу. Все проще некуда)

Главное научиться "одним ироничным замечанием загонять в лузу"! Это прям плод реализации Дакини Раневской.

----------


## Лидия

> Я вообще всецело придерживаюсь такого взгляда Кармапы в отношении всех школ.


Спасибо большое за статью! Полностью согласна со всем сказанным!

----------

Пема Дролкар (16.10.2018)

----------


## Alex

> Алекс, Вы сначала поинтересуйтесь, а есть ли у человека средства поехать на учения)) Даже в Молдову? Она должна жить в Питере и Москве длительный период в этих случаях.


На сайтах, ссылки на которые я дал, масса информации в свободном доступе - тексты, аудио- и видеозаписи. Они бесплатны.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (16.10.2018), Лидия (16.10.2018), Нгаванг Шераб (16.10.2018), Пема Дролкар (16.10.2018), Цхултрим Тращи (16.10.2018)

----------


## Алсу

Авторитеты и в одну традицию и в одну линию не упирались.
Но есть другой вектор: Нельзя сказать, что гелугпа (скажем) - не обеспечивает полный путь.
Учитывая, что даже одна Тантра это полный путь. Anthony, привет.

----------


## Anthony

> Авторитеты и в одну традицию и в одну линию не упирались.
> Но есть другой вектор: Нельзя сказать, что гелугпа (скажем) - не обеспечивает полный путь.
> Учитывая, что даже одна Тантра это полный путь. Anthony, привет.


Даров!

----------


## Вольдемар

> Я живу в Молдове - буддийских храмов, где можно пройти обучение у нас нет. Пыталась найти хоть какое то упоминание о встречах буддистов в нашей стране, но безуспешно. Похоже что их у нас просто нет.


В Молдове есть представители школы Джонанг, ученики Ламы Йонтена Гиалтсо. Он насколько я понимаю,бывает с Учениями в Молдове.

----------

Лидия (22.01.2019)

----------


## Александр С

https://dharma.ru/product/18616-ukazyvaya-velikiy-put - на мой взгляд, крайне полезная книга! Не записывайте себя в "начинающие", иначе можете запросто лет десять так проходить :-)

----------


## Yagmort

Лидия, ни в коем случае не хочу, чтобы моё высказывание прозвучало, как сомнения в Далай-Ламе или в Вас, но он - сугубо по моему скромному мнению - не лучший учитель. не в силу его качеств, а в силу его положения и возраста. как по мне, если трезво смотреть на вещи, то шансов, что он станет вашим наставником, почти нет.

на мой взгляд, без личного знакомства с тем или иным учителем преждевременно считать его именно Вашим Учителем.
успехов на Вашем Пути)

----------


## Alex

Если речь про тантру — да, всё так. Если про сутру — нет.

----------


## Anthony

О! А вот это интересно.... ща понабегут.
Жду с нетерпением развязки

----------

Alex (27.01.2019)

----------


## Anthony

Так-то, если подумать... вся тантра перешла в формат самостоятельного обучения по книжкам. Задача лам сейчас просто ванги давать, и наставления рассказывать сколько по времени отведено. Но и наставления эти не сильно от книжек отличаются.
Поэтому тут хоть Дала Лама, хоть другой штатный Ринпоч ... разница не велика. Вероятность стать личным учеником, которого кто-то ведет по пути - почти нулевая.
Поэтому планку надежд тут завышать не стоит сразу. Самое большое везение - это заиметь контакты ламы, чтобы иметь возможность задавать ему вопросы... ну и чтобы он захотел на них отвечать).

В моей практике встречались и те кто отвечал, и отвечает до сих пор, на протяжении многих лет (нингмапинцы, другпинцы), и те кто просто забивал (гелугпинцы). 
К этому тоже нужно быть готовым, а не распинаться благоговейно перед первым попавшимся титулом.

----------

Alex (27.01.2019), Нгаванг Шераб (27.01.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (27.01.2019)

----------


## Yagmort

> ...Так-то, если подумать... вся тантра перешла в формат самостоятельного обучения по книжкам. Задача лам сейчас просто ванги давать, и наставления рассказывать сколько по времени отведено. Но и наставления эти не сильно от книжек отличаются. Поэтому тут хоть Дала Лама, хоть другой штатный Ринпоч ... разница не велика...


ну, это Ваше личное мнение.
на мой взгляд, оно не соотвествует действительности.




> ...Вероятность стать личным учеником, которого кто-то ведет по пути - почти нулевая...


насчёт учеником Далай Ламы - это уже вряд ли.
насчёт учеником у большинства других учителей, то это очень даже возможно, было бы искреннее желание.

----------


## Anthony

> ну, это Ваше личное мнение.
> на мой взгляд, оно не соотвествует действительности.


Действительность у каждого разная. Если в Вашей действительности все происходит иначе: учитель знает Вас, знает Ваши проблемы, особенности, препятствия (лично Ваши, а не абстрактные универсальные влияния тибетских дэмонов, с универсальной практикой против них), знает как их скорректировать, знает и учит всем нюансам практикуемой Вами тантры без утайки, знает как ввести в природу ума лично Вас, защищает и считает себя Вашим Ваджрным отцом, видит Ваши способности и подбирает методы в соответствии с ними.
То я Вас поздравляю, Ваша жизнь удалась и не прошла даром.





> насчёт учеником Далай Ламы - это уже вряд ли.
> насчёт учеником у большинства других учителей, то это очень даже возможно, было бы искреннее желание.


Это все риторика. Считать себя учеником может кто угодно и в отношении кого угодно. Но будет ли это правдой... ой не знаю.
В одном соглашусь - вероятность есть. "Почти нулевая" (С) Anthony

----------

Alex (27.01.2019)

----------


## Yagmort

ответьте, пожалуйста, на такой вопрос: Вы сами пробовали найти учителя?

то, что Вы описали - хоть и несколько преувеличенно - это результат продолжительного общения с наставником. мои отношения пока не  на этом уровне, но работа идёт и мне грех жаловаться.

это не риторика. не считая моего личного опыта, я встречал уйму людей, которые состояли учениками самых разных учителей. не понятно, почему Вы делаете из этого такую проблему. никакая это не "почти нулевая" вероятность, а закономерный результат усилий. как и во всяком другом деле, впрочем.

----------


## Anthony

> ответьте, пожалуйста, на такой вопрос: Вы сами пробовали найти учителя?


Пожалуйста, не уводите разговор в русло - А ЧТО ВЫ САМИ СДЕЛАЛИ ДЛЯ ЭТОГО????7?77?
Я делал ровно то же самое, что делали все тантрики древности: брал n-ную сумму и просил учений.
Но удивительнее всего, что самые прекрасные и искренние наставления я получал вообще безвозмездно, когда лама сам отвернул микрофон в сторону, чтоб никто не услышал и стал мне объяснять некоторые харамные вещи. И если бы не дебил переводчик, то получил бы я их еще больше.




> мои отношения пока не  на этом уровне, но работа идёт и мне грех жаловаться.


Ну так это ж хорошо. Правда я не знаю, какие у Вас запросы. И чем Вы довольствуетесь.




> это не риторика. не считая моего личного опыта, я встречал уйму людей, которые состояли учениками самых разных учителей.


Вот про эту "уйму" мне вообще не интересно, сорян. Я Вам еще и не такого могу в уши вкрутить, кем и где я состоял, поверьте.




> не понятно, почему Вы делаете из этого такую проблему.


Это не проблема.




> никакая это не "почти нулевая" вероятность, а закономерный результат усилий. как и во всяком другом деле, впрочем.


Я больше склонен думать про "любовь с первого взгляда" и "пробежавшую искру".

----------

Alex (27.01.2019)

----------


## Yagmort

> Пожалуйста, не уводите разговор в русло - А ЧТО ВЫ САМИ СДЕЛАЛИ ДЛЯ ЭТОГО????7?77?
> Я делал ровно то же самое, что делали все тантрики древности: брал n-ную сумму и просил учений..


если у Вас лично нет наставника, в силу того, что Вы сами либо не приложили соответствующих к тому усилий, либо ещё по какой прчине, то тогда Ваши пессимистические негативные суждения по этому вопросу неправомерны.

есть люди, которые находят себе учителя, получают инструкции, практикуют, заканчивают затворы. типа того же Игоря Лопатина, у которого было при этом совсем немного средств к существованию и, однако, это не помешало ему стать учеником главы школы Дрикунг, пройти обучение и закончить затвор. и в его случае, это не он "брал n-ную сумму и просил учений", а, напротив, Чецанг Ринпоче помог ему, став спонсором его затвора. в  жизнеописании Миларепы есть такие строки: "...Если шишья обнаруживает способность воспринять эти Истины, передай их ему, если даже у него нет, чем заплатить тебе. Проявляй особую заботу о таких шишьях, наблюдай за ними, береги их, развивай, и пусть они своими деяниями прославляют веру."

а есть люди, которые сидят на форумах и открывают темы, типа "секс по-ваджраянски" или "тхеравадинский секс" и бурчат про "почти нулевую" вероятность встретить учителя и про то, что "тантра перешла в формат самостоятельного обучения по книжкам" и что "задача лам сейчас просто ванги давать"... мы получаем только то, что заслуживаем. если у Вас такое отношение ко всему этому, то Вселенная Вам это и преподносит, по всей видимости)

очень надеюсь, что Вы перейдёте из второй категории в первую как можно скорее и что когда-нибудь мы с Вами потрещим об устройстве мира до того, как достигнем освобождения  :Wink:

----------


## Anthony

> если у Вас лично нет наставника, в силу того, что Вы сами либо не приложили соответствующих к тому усилий, либо ещё по какой прчине, то тогда Ваши пессимистические негативные суждения по этому вопросу неправомерны.


У меня нет пессимизма, еще раз говорю. Я принимаю это как должное. 




> есть люди, которые находят себе учителя, получают инструкции, практикуют, заканчивают затворы. типа того же Игоря Лопатина, у которого было при этом совсем немного средств к существованию и, однако, это не помешало ему стать учеником главы школы Дрикунг, пройти обучение и закончить затвор. и в его случае, это не он "брал n-ную сумму и просил учений", а, напротив, Чецанг Ринпоче помог ему, став спонсором его затвора.


Я не считаю себя компетентным обсуждать чужие ситуации и лезть в чужие кошельки. Что там было между Лопатиным и главой Дрикунга мне не ведомо.





> в  жизнеописании Миларепы есть такие строки: "...Если шишья обнаруживает способность воспринять эти Истины, передай их ему, если даже у него нет, чем заплатить тебе. Проявляй особую заботу о таких шишьях, наблюдай за ними, береги их, развивай, и пусть они своими деяниями прославляют веру."


Да в книжках много чего пишут. Даже в этой книжке перед Вашей цитатой написано следующее:
"_Мой учитель принялся чертить Мандалу, а жена его тем временем готовила алтарь. Затем, удостоив меня принять самое последнее и высшее посвящение и передав мне Тайны Символов Снов[156] и Тантры, сообщаемые учителем ученику на ухо шепотом[157], он сказал: «Запомни, только тебе одному я передаю эти тексты, тайны и посвящения, потому что так велел мой господин Наропа. Ты, в свою очередь, сообщишь их тому ученику, на которого укажут Божества. И я завещаю тебе передавать их с тем условием, чтобы они передавались от одного гуру только одному шишье в течение тринадцати поколений. Если эти Истины будут обменены на мирские блага или переданы с целью приобретения расположения, это вызовет гнев Богов и навлечет несчастье. Поэтому тщательно береги их._ "
Там ваще ничо не говорится про массовые ванги 70ти рандомным человекам, которые сейчас так сильно популярны. 
И это не хорошо и не плохо, просто таким образом начала видоизменяться тантра, только и всего.




> а есть люди, которые сидят на форумах и открывают темы, типа "секс по-ваджраянски" или "тхеравадинский секс" и бурчат про "почти нулевую" вероятность встретить учителя и про то, что "тантра перешла в формат самостоятельного обучения по книжкам" и что "задача лам сейчас просто ванги давать"... мы получаем только то, что заслуживаем. если у Вас такое отношение ко всему этому, то Вселенная Вам это и преподносит, по всей видимости)


Ну я ведь сказал уже, если Вам она-вселенная преподносит что-то иное, я за Вас счастлив. Но ведь Вы понимаете, что я этого не проверю, да и Вы не будете рассказывать о своей практике... Так чо об этом рассуждать?




> очень надеюсь, что Вы перейдёте из второй категории в первую как можно скорее и что когда-нибудь мы с Вами потрещим об устройстве мира до того, как достигнем освобождения


Скорее мир начнет трещать как задница от диареи.

----------

Alex (28.01.2019), Доня (28.01.2019), Нгаванг Шераб (28.01.2019)

----------


## Alex

Так дело вовсе не в том, что гуру добрый и сострадательный (хотя, спору нет, это прекрасно, когда гуру добрый и сострадательный, а злой и черствый гуру — это вообще ерунда какая-то), и не в том, что он много всего знает, умеет и может объяснить (хотя, конечно, он должен много всего знать, уметь и быть в состоянии объяснить), и уж, конечно, не в том, что он харизматичный и нам нравится (хотя порой - а то как бы и не в большинстве случаев - преданные "ученики" (но в большей степени "ученицы") ничего другого и не ищут). 

"Функция" гуру (да, я прекрасно понимаю, что выразился неуклюже и тут не место утилитаризму, но на меня напало косноязычие) вообще не человеческая. Гуру — это тот, кто даровал нам посвящение (в буддийской терминологии это по преимуществу четвертое тантрическое посвящение или ознакомление с природой ума). Посвящение — это передача опыта, запредельного мирским переживаниям. Собственно, всё: если это осознать, 90% вопросов на тему "взаимоотношения гуру и ученика" отпадают сами собой.

А то сплошь и рядом (нет, я ни кого конкретно не имею в виду, просто кое-какая статистика за годы поднабралась) задают ламе стереотипные вопросы (и не факт, кстати, что переводчик не отфильтрует) и получают стереотипные ответы - собственно, все то же самое, что в популярных книжках написано. Ну и все, это вроде как "отношения гуру-ученик".

Я не то, чтобы против формата "вопросы-ответы"; я очень даже за. Но акцент хочется немного сместить: khrid можно получить и от одного ламы, и от другого, и вообще не от ламы, и из книги, и даже (о ужос!) из интернета. А вот dbang - да, только от ламы, и надо бы еще помнить, что главное - не формальная церемония, после которой рождается приятное чувство принадлежности к чему-то непонятному, а реальный, живой опыт, который довольно детально описывается в соответствующих мануалах.

И точно так же ваджраянская садхана (в широком смысле) - можно просто прочитывать тексты, визуализировать всякие мультфильмы и считать, что все отлично, но так и не обрести никакого постижения, а просто заполнить время своей жизни непонятным бормотанием и приобрести какой-никакой статус в среде маргинальных реконструкторов. Ну а если хочется хоть что-то понять и получить хоть какой-то сверхмирской опыт - приходится эеспериментировать, пробовать, ошибаться, собирать наставления по крупицам, рыться в текстах и т.д.

Нет, если у кого сложилось стать настоящим учеником настоящего гуру, как в намтарах - я по-буддийски сорадуюсь, а по-человечески завидую. Главное - себя не обманывать.

----------

Anthony (30.01.2019)

----------


## Алексей Л

Да че там мудрствовать, прийти в монастырь, найти ламу и так прямым текстом спросить: есть ли возможность пройти обучение тибетскому буддизму традиции Гелуг? 

Кроме шуток, я сам так и сделал. Гаранитирую что к вам отнесутся оч серъезно

----------


## Alex

Точно! Как топикстартер об этом сразу не подумала! Подскажите, кстати, где ближайший к Молдове гелугпинский монастырь?

Кстати - @*Лидия Попова*! У вас все сложилось? Мы волнуемся!

----------


## Anthony

> А то сплошь и рядом (нет, я ни кого конкретно не имею в виду, просто кое-какая статистика за годы поднабралась) задают ламе стереотипные вопросы (и не факт, кстати, что переводчик не отфильтрует) и получают стереотипные ответы - собственно, все то же самое, что в популярных книжках написано. Ну и все, это вроде как "отношения гуру-ученик"


 Так и организаторам, и ламам такой формат удобен. 

Организаторам: Лучше сто плебеев развести на тысячу, чем одного на 100К. На этих вангах сидят единицы тех, кто знает что они получают и еще меньше тех, кто пришел именно за этим методом и будет его практиковать в дальнейшем. Остальные - как странница со Пскова "Пришли собачку говорящую посмотреть".

Ламам: Никакой ответственности. Никаких самай и полноценных Три. Вещай про относительную бодхичитту, да булочки цветные к головам прикладывай. Красота же.

----------

Alex (30.01.2019)

----------


## Лидия

Alex, спасибо за вашу заботу обо мне и моем духовном пути! У меня все хорошо - читаю Ламрим, как мне посоветовали на форуме. Слушаю ученья. Понемногу стал закладываться фундамент знания, раньше все держалось на моей "влюбленности" в Далай Ламу)))  Хочу высказаться о том, что обсуждалось выше.  



> Лидия, ни в коем случае не хочу, чтобы моё высказывание прозвучало, как сомнения в Далай-Ламе или в Вас, но он - сугубо по моему скромному мнению - не лучший учитель. не в силу его качеств, а в силу его положения и возраста. как по мне, если трезво смотреть на вещи, то шансов, что он станет вашим наставником, почти нет.
> 
> на мой взгляд, без личного знакомства с тем или иным учителем преждевременно считать его именно Вашим Учителем.
> успехов на Вашем Пути)


Да, меня тоже расстраивает, что он уже в преклонном возрасте и нас разделяют тысячи километров. Но... 
1. Никто не знает когда закончится наша жизнь: ни моя, ни его. То что я моложе ни дает мне никаких гарантий)))) Я желаю долгих лет Его Святейшеству!
2. Он говорил, что все кто читают его книги являются его учениками. И теряют это положение как только перестают это делать))). 
3. Я чем дольше слушаю тем больше убеждаюсь, что он идеальный учитель для меня. Он обладает безграничной любовью и трезвым рассудком.  Я слушала многих учителей , из разных традиций, но такой любви ко всем живым существам не встречала.  При этом он не сектант и поддерживает другие религии, а не сеет раздор. Он интересуется наукой и у него прекрасное чувство юмора. Покрайней мере - я так вижу))

----------

Alex (30.01.2019), Anthony (30.01.2019), Владимир Николаевич (30.01.2019), Пема Дролкар (06.02.2019)

----------


## Yagmort

> Да че там мудрствовать, прийти в монастырь, найти ламу и так прямым текстом спросить: есть ли возможность пройти обучение тибетскому буддизму традиции Гелуг? 
> 
> Кроме шуток, я сам так и сделал. Гаранитирую что к вам отнесутся оч серъезно


вот и у меня тоже так. при первой встрече после нескольких формальных приветствий сразу перешёл к делу и задал вопрос. так и пошло, обучение идёт по-старинке, начиная с нёндро.





> Да, меня тоже расстраивает, что он уже в преклонном возрасте и нас разделяют тысячи километров. Но... 
> 1. Никто не знает когда закончится наша жизнь: ни моя, ни его. То что я моложе ни дает мне никаких гарантий)))) Я желаю долгих лет Его Святейшеству!
> 2. Он говорил, что все кто читают его книги являются его учениками. И теряют это положение как только перестают это делать))). 
> 3. Я чем дольше слушаю тем больше убеждаюсь, что он идеальный учитель для меня. Он обладает безграничной любовью и трезвым рассудком.  Я слушала многих учителей , из разных традиций, но такой любви ко всем живым существам не встречала.  При этом он не сектант и поддерживает другие религии, а не сеет раздор. Он интересуется наукой и у него прекрасное чувство юмора. Покрайней мере - я так вижу))


да, так и есть. ещё раз пожелаю Вам успеха на Вашем пути)

по-поводу "других религий" - лично моё скромное мнение в том, что любой искренне духовный путь приводит к одному и тому же. поэтому те духовные лица в любой религии, которые говорят о превосходстве именно их вероисповедания, как мне это видится, вряд ли достойны доверия и внимания.

----------

Алексей Л (30.01.2019)

----------


## Алексей Л

Нет в Молдове и в радиусе 500 км ни одного Гелук монастыря, зато полсотни К Кагъю, ей сам Будда велел в КК. 

Я вообще не понимаю как в Европе так может быть, у нас в Зеландии при 4 млн жителей на краю света и то 50 будд центров, из них штук 5 Гелук, есть почти все традиции и школы.

----------


## Alex

Я вот даже не знаю, какие такие особые личные наставления нужны для нёндро.

----------


## Алексей Л

> раньше все держалось на моей "влюбленности" в Далай Ламу)))


Ну это быстро пройдет когда увидите молодого симатишного Кармапу )))

----------


## Anthony

> Я слушала многих учителей , из разных традиций, но такой любви ко всем живым существам не встречала.  При этом он не сектант и поддерживает другие религии, а не сеет раздор. Он интересуется наукой и у него прекрасное чувство юмора. Покрайней мере - я так вижу))


Ламу Олега послушайте. Его лекций много в ВК, в аудио и видео форматах. К нему реальнее на учения попасть, если вдруг Вас торкнет)

----------


## Лидия

> Так дело вовсе не в том, что гуру добрый и сострадательный (хотя, спору нет, это прекрасно, когда гуру добрый и сострадательный, а злой и черствый гуру — это вообще ерунда какая-то), и не в том, что он много всего знает, умеет и может объяснить (хотя, конечно, он должен много всего знать, уметь и быть в состоянии объяснить), и уж, конечно, не в том, что он харизматичный и нам нравится (хотя порой - а то как бы и не в большинстве случаев - преданные "ученики" (но в большей степени "ученицы") ничего другого и не ищут).


На  счет харизматичности... мое мнение , что в 40-50 лет еще может помочь харизматичность, чтоб получить множество молодых "учениц", но когда тебе уже 85 лет... сомневаюсь. Учитель - это тот человек на волну, которого ты настроен изначально, как радиоприемник.

----------


## Лидия

> Да че там мудрствовать, прийти в монастырь, найти ламу и так прямым текстом спросить: есть ли возможность пройти обучение тибетскому буддизму традиции Гелуг? 
> 
> Кроме шуток, я сам так и сделал. Гаранитирую что к вам отнесутся оч серъезно


Спасибо. Я так и хочу сделать.

----------

Alex (30.01.2019)

----------


## Лидия

> Ну это быстро пройдет когда увидите молодого симатишного Кармапу )))


Охо.... я посмотрела...... Вот как можно с такой внешностью отказаться от мира?)))

----------


## Алексей Л

> Я вот даже не знаю, какие такие особые личные наставления нужны для нёндро.


Сразу видно что вы нендро не делали, без наставлентий ламы не рекомендую даже простирания начинать, а по хорошему нам давали передачу и посвящения, правда когда половина была сделана

----------


## Алексей Л

> Охо.... я посмотрела...... Вот как можно с такой внешностью отказаться от мира?)))


Думаю он счастливее любого из нас

----------

Лидия (30.01.2019)

----------


## Алексей Л

> Одно давно уже сделал, сейчас другое потихоньку делаю. И я говорил не про посвящение (dbang) и не про передачу (lung), а про наставления (khrid). Сразу видно, что вы разницу между этими тремя не понимаете


Ну так я и думал, сделали только четверть. Я как раз про наставления, при личном общении выяснилось много деталей о которых я не подозревал, впрочем дело ваше, переводчики думают что они все сами знают

----------


## Алексей Л

> У вас с математикой плохо, дзогченпа вы наш. Для тех, кто в танке: одно нендро (прибежище-бодхичитта-Ваджрасаттва-мандала-гуруйога) сделал полностью довольно давно, сейчас потихоньку делаю нендро другой линии.


Рад за вас, только не стоит начинающим советовать заниматься самодеятеольностью

----------


## Лидия

А кто то знает где Пема Дролкар?

----------


## Alex

19 января была в Эстонии.

----------

Лидия (30.01.2019)

----------


## Лидия

Что то давно она на форум не заходит)

----------


## Alex

Я вас сейчас научу: если поставить перед именем участника вот такой символ: @ (без пробела), то вы сможете его призвать издалека. Вот смотрите: @*Пема Дролкар*! Вас тут потеряли!

----------

Владимир Николаевич (30.01.2019)

----------


## Лидия

Спасибо, @*Alex*! Теперь я тоже  овладею тайными сиддхами)))

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Я вас сейчас научу: если поставить перед именем участника вот такой символ: @ (без пробела), то вы сможете его призвать издалека. Вот смотрите: @*Пема Дролкар*! Вас тут потеряли!


Че, правда,     @*Alex*?)))




> 19 января была в Эстонии.


 Круто, обо мне все известно)
   @*Лидия Попова*

Я бы попросту поначалу, если у Вас такая связь с ЕСДЛ, стала бы делать практики, который он сам написал в своей книге после каждой главы "Буддийская практика, Путь к жизни, полной смысла" Над Ламримом еще надо попотеть, а это в доступной форме, просто и ясно: что надо делать. Например:




> 1. Проверяйте свою мотивацию так часто, как только возможно. Утром, еще до того как встать с постели, укрепите себя на целый день в ненасильственном, позитивном взгляде на мир. Вечером обдумайте то, что вы делали в течение дня.
> 
> 2. Отмечайте, насколько полна страданий ваша жизнь:
> 
> • существует физическая и внутренняя боль, связанная с болезнями, старостью и смертью, и вы, естественно, стремитесь ее избежать;
> 
> • существуют временные переживания (такие, как употребление вкусной пищи), которые кажутся сами по себе удовольствием, но при неумеренности приносят боль: это — страдание перемен. Когда удовольствие сменяется болью, обращайте внимание на то, как проявляет себя глубинная природа первоначального удовольствия. Привязанность к поверхностным удовольствиям принесет лишь большую боль;
> 
> • размышляйте о том, что вы вовлечены во всепронизывающий процесс обусловления, который вам не подконтролен: им управляют карма и пагубные эмоции.
> ...


http://www.theosophy.ru/lib/dl-prakt.htm

Нгондро Берзин для ознакомления
http://fpmt.ru/ab_ngomdro_1/
http://fpmt.ru/ab_ngondro_2/

Я все больше уверяюсь, что люди в современном мире все меньше хотят подолгу сидеть и вникать, а если они заставляют себя, то им быстро надоедают длинные практики, особенно с тибетизмами. Поэтому делайте немного, но искренне и чисто внутренне. Следите за тем, что Вы думаете и делаете как можно постояннее, работайте над 4 Безмерными. Не гоняйтесь за многими текстами и практиками. Понемногу, но каждый день. И помогайте как можно больше другим. Но с пользой для них.

Я всегда составляла свои собственные молитвы и практики на основе традиционных, такие, какие мне были более близки и сильнее меня вдохновляли. Это не возбраняется. И еще я всегда была волшебницей, как в детстве. Каждое утро я думаю о всех мириадах миров и существах в них и изо всех сил от всего сердца, с полной уверенностью, что это сработает, посылаю им бесконечную любовь, бесстрашие, и способность идти к благому. Все, что у меня есть, - подношение для них. Это может показаться забавным. Но в буддизме я уже не следую формальностям. Хотя все это прошла. Делаю то, что чувствую. Это, вообще, личный творческий процесс. И упаси Будда замылить практики.

----------

Alex (06.02.2019), Владимир Николаевич (06.02.2019), Лидия (07.02.2019), Савелов Александр (10.02.2019)

----------


## Алсу

"он сам написал", как это сам написал, мы знаем его учителей, это ученики Пабонки: Линг и Триджанг Ринпоче, все три Шугдэнцы.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> "он сам написал", как это сам написал, мы знаем его учителей, это ученики Пабонки: Линг и Триджанг Ринпоче, все три Шугдэнцы.


Учителя за учеников книги не пишут. И Шугдэна ЕСДЛ давно не практикует. Так что хватит его совать везде.

----------

Лидия (09.02.2019)

----------


## Алсу

Да вы правы конечно. Это я исключительно Пеме напоминаю, из вредности.
Но надо добавить, что это не просто учителя в линии. Они его учили всему начиная с азбуки.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Да вы правы конечно. Это я исключительно Пеме напоминаю, из вредности.
> Но надо добавить, что это не просто учителя в линии. Они его учили всему начиная с азбуки.


Надо полагать, если вас азбуке научил пламенный последователь марксизма-ленинизма, то потом на алтаре надо всю жизнь держать фотографию Ленина  :Big Grin:

----------

Нгаванг Шераб (09.02.2019)

----------


## Алсу

Цхултрим ну оспокойся, это наши гелугпинские разборки...

----------


## Нгаванг Шераб

> Цхултрим ну оспокойся, это наши гелугпинские разборки...

----------

Пема Дролкар (10.02.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (05.05.2021)

----------


## Алсу

Вспоминается "17 мгновений весны", генерал Вольф: "У нас все были в СС".
Небыло гелугпинца, чтоб он не был Шугденпа.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Доброе утро! Подскажите, пожалуйста, есть ли возможность пройти обучение тибетскому буддизму традиции Гелуг? Может есть какой-то дистанционный курс? Я хочу разобраться с самых азов.


А посоветую Вам вот этот цикл лекций:

Тибетский буддизм с самых основ.

Это Гелук. 
И имхо: одно из лучших изложений азов буддизма на русском языке из того что в сети можно найти для начинающих интересоваться.

(п.с. а то на самом деле за около 200 лет знакомства Запада с буддизмом, чего только не нагородили и много чего можно найти в сети из такого что "около"  и случайно принять за Учение Будды, вне традиций живого опыта каких только современных прочтений не встретите).

----------

Alex (11.03.2019), Лидия (18.02.2019)

----------


## Лидия

@*Владимир Н*иколаевич, спасибо Вам за цикл лекций! Слушаю, понемногу продвигаюсь в изучении. Самое необычное то, что я именно так и представляла себе устройство мира, законы кармы, смысл практики и все прочее... Я пыталась изучать различные традиции, но всегда возникал диссонанс между моим внутренним пониманием и основными постулатами религии. А в этот раз все по-другому. Буддизм традиции гелуг либо подтверждает то, что я уже знала (не знаю откуда))) , либо открывает явления с новой стороны. Он абсолютно точно вписывается в мою картину мира, дополняет и корректирует ее.

----------

Alex (11.03.2019), Владимир Николаевич (11.03.2019)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> спасибо Вам за цикл лекций! .


Мне не за что.
Это лектору и его Учителям - Спасибо!

----------


## Лидия

Добрый вечер, дорогие буддисты! Нужна ваша помощь :Smilie:  Слушаю лекции досточтимого Лобсанга Тенпа. В них он говорит, что в буддизме верят в перерождение не на основе слепой веры , а основываясь на научных доказательствах. Кто нибудь знает где это можно прочитать более подробно??? Хотелось бы ознакомиться с доказательствами....  Спасибо!

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Добрый вечер, дорогие буддисты! Нужна ваша помощь Слушаю лекции досточтимого Лобсанга Тенпа. В них он говорит, что в буддизме верят в перерождение не на основе слепой веры , а основываясь на научных доказательствах. Кто нибудь знает где это можно прочитать более подробно??? Хотелось бы ознакомиться с доказательствами....  Спасибо!


Есть, то что выделяют как "буддийская наука" (хотя имхо: весь буддизм - наука), там всё это вполне научно доказывается. 
Но научно именно в русле буддийской науки и её терминологического и методологического аппарата. А это отличается от того, что есть в науке на западе.

В Гелук есть изучаемые предметы:_ дуйра, такрик и логик_, относящиеся к буддийской научной дисциплине _цема_ (или по индийски _прамана_, что можно по нашему передать как _гносеология_ или _наука о познании_ )
Там довольно глубоко и обстоятельно разбирается и этот вопрос, но опять же в русле специальной терминологии и методологии, которые так сказать параллельно ещё там и изучают.
Тезисно, то что касается перерождений, можно попытаться по русски выразить так (попытка чисто моя, так что как говорят не обессудьте):

_одним из обязательных условий возникновения каждого нового момента потока сознания\ума\(дерзну немного)души - является условие предыдущего момента этого же потока сознания\ума\души._

или обратный тезис

_не возможно возникновение момента ума\сознания\души, которому бы не предшествовал предыдущий момент сознания\ума\души этого же потока._

Это так в двух словах, там ещё много чего в этом разбирается что как и почему. Но как по мне хватит и этого, чтоб с помощью логики опирающейся в качестве доказательства на естественный опыт присущий каждому и практического опыта внутренней ретроспекции, хотябы как минимум прийти к выводу, что данный тезис имеет в своей основе вполне конкретные обоснования и не исключено что верен.

(п.с. вот тут попытался немного собирать касаемо "буддийской науки", а вообще можно и без скобок - классического академического буддизма идущего со времён традиционной буддийской культуры и науки Индии:
https://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=26059
там в последних сообщениях темы есть и учения по _лорик_(то о чём писал здесь в начале писал, уже выложили на канале ФПМТ), но тема довольно сложная и очень тяжёлая именно для нашего западного мировоззрения, так чтоб действительно понять, пропустить через анализ и сверку со своим опытом, а не принимать голословно или просто добавить в копилку философий "кто что придумал, кто что у кого позаимствовал и т.д., а вот  " у тех вот так"" ; ) ))

----------

Лидия (28.07.2019)

----------


## Илья Прохоров

> Доброе утро! Подскажите, пожалуйста, есть ли возможность пройти обучение тибетскому буддизму традиции Гелуг? Может есть какой-то дистанционный курс? Я хочу разобраться с самых азов.


А что вы имеете в виду под "пройти обучение" и "дистанционный курс"?
В Ютубе много лекций гелугпинских учителей - как российских, так и зарубежных. Например, Андрей Анатольевич Терентьев, геше Эрдэм Инкеев, геше Лхагдор, геше Джампа Дакпа, Барри Керзин, Александр Берзин, Алан Уоллес, Лобсанг Тенпа (Михаил Морозов).

Есть большая подборка лекций лам питерского дацана. На этом канале выкладываются регулярно новые лекции:
https://www.youtube.com/c/%D0%94%D0%...0%B1/playlists

Есть большая подборка ФПМТ:
https://www.youtube.com/c/FPMTMoscow/playlists

Про мадхьямаку прасангику - философию гелуг - написано довольно подробно в книжках геше Джампа Тинлея.

----------

